

Ask PG: What are the plus signs next to usernames? - frisco

They just appeared for me.
======
dwwoelfel
Are you using the Hacker Friends extension in chrome?

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mkdhfabjcebcgnpg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mkdhfabjcebcgnpgnhefebefiabhmbfn)

~~~
frisco
Wow, yes. I was on a new computer where I work, and a friend had installed
that extension. I didn't know until I read your post, and just figured it was
a new feature of HN!

------
Mz
Unfortunately, I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't see any plus
signs.

------
bobds
I'm hoping for some sort of follow function. Is that it?

------
tiffani
Screenshots?

